

Ask HN: Web apps source code? - TiagoP

Can someone point me to some web apps source code? (in as many languages as possible)
======
Rust
<http://noostr.com/download/> :) The version there does have a number of bugs
and unfinished features though, it's still beta-quality.

------
seven
Check out <http://sourceforge.net/>

~~~
TiagoP
Can you give precise examples?

~~~
seven
Joking?! There are tons of open source projects hosted on that site. As on
github. Use the categories to browse them. Use the search engine to search for
them.

To answer your question: No.

------
bgnm2000
or <http://www.github.com>

